# acer notebook temperatur zu hoch?



## Vela (3. Januar 2011)

erstmal hallo und ein gutes neues jahr verehrte community! 
schon länger lese ich im forum mit und versuche mich so ein wenig auf dem laufenden zu halten, nun habe ich selbst eine frage und würde mich über die meinungen von den experten hier freuen..
google und forum suchfunktion wurden natürlich ausgiebig befragt, präzise antworten konnte ich jedoch nicht finden :/

aalso..habe mir vor kurzem ein günstiges notebook zugelegt:

acer aspire, intel i5 460m @2,53ghz, 4gb ram, geforce gt 420m,...

bin damit auch zufrieden, wird hauptsächlich für internet, office und selten spiele verwendet.

hab mit hilfe diverser tools mal die temperaturen gecheckt und festgestellt dass das ding meiner meinung nach relativ warm wird, und zwar im normalbetrieb, also internet/office etc. zw. 44-50° und bei belastung (zb prime95 stresstest) bis zu 85-90° nach wenigen minuten

meine frage ist nun, sind diese temperaturen "normal" bzw. ist bei ständiger belastung mit schäden usw zu rechnen und wäre es sinnvoll das ding zurückzuschicken oder umzutauschen oder über zusätzliche kühlmethoden, undervolting etc nachzudenken?

danke für jede hilfe


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (3. Januar 2011)

Tja bei Stresstests ist das Normal bei Laptops denn die haben ja nicht die gute Kühlung wie bei den Normalen PCs.

Kauf dir doch einfach > so etwas: Laptop Kühler ( klick mich ! ) <
Ich habe mir so etwas gekauft und die Temps sind nach unten gegangen !!


----------



## Vela (3. Januar 2011)

danke erstmal für die antwort

netter tipp, genau über sowas denk ich grade nach..

naja nicht nur diese stresstests, so ziemlich jede "aufwändige" 3d anwendung, auch ältere spiele, lassen die temperaturen auf 70+ steigen und das macht mir eben sorgen :/

dass man bei notebooks mit höheren temperaturen rechnen muss ist mir klar aber 85+ bei spielen..kann das auf dauer gesund sein oder ist die hardware ja doch darauf ausgelegt?

und ist eine temp von ~50 im idle nicht auch etwas hoch?

lg


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Januar 2011)

Leider normal, da Acer wenig Wert auf durchdachte Geräte legt.

Hatte im späteren Verlauf durch die Hitze das Problem das sich die CPU runtertaktete und ein sinnvoller Betrieb ohne teures high-end coolpad unmöglich wurde.

Du könntest versuchen mal den Staub etwas zu entfernen. Allerdings solltest du auch bedenken das Stresstests keinen "organischen" Betrieb darstellen, die sind halt wirklich auf Mega-Stress aus


----------



## Vela (4. Januar 2011)

hm :/ das hab ich leider auch feststellen müssen...wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, irgendwo müssen sie ja sparen 

staub entfernen gut und schön..aber das ding ist grad mal 1 woche alt und die temperaturen bestehen seit dem ersten tag. funktionieren tuts ja bestens..nur wie lange ist die frage 

prime95 hats übrigens auf 80° geschafft, crysis auf 90 und bioshock auf..neuer rekord..93° oO....jeweils nach ein paar minuten..

naja..ich bedanke mich mal für die antworten und hoffe einfach mal dass mir dass ding nicht zu bald unter den fingern zerschmilzt

beste grüße


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2011)

Acer hat des Öfteren Probleme mit der Kühlung. Doch auch mein Dell Notebook wurde relativ heiss (Studio 1555) . Nachdem ich mir dann einen Notebookkühler von Zalman gekauft habe (NC1500) sind meine Temperaturen und ca 10-15*C gesunken. Der Kühler hat auch nur 25€ gekostet. 
Deine Office temps sind gut, die Last Temperaturen unter Bioshock und Crysis für eine NVIDIA Karte hingegen nicht   Bei ATI ist das Grafikkarten brutzeln relativ normal, weshalb die unter 95*C alles aushalten  , was aber nicht heissen soll das ATI schlecht ist


----------



## Vela (4. Januar 2011)

ok danke, dann werd ich mir sowas wohl demnächst zulegen, 25€ ist ja noch bezahlbar 
bei den temperaturen war übrigens die cpu gemeint, wobei auch die karte ähnliche erreicht hat.

mfg


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2011)

Ob die CPU die Temp erreicht oder GPU, beides hat im Sommer, wenn das zimmer automatisch wärmer ist verherende Folgen. Die Core I Prozessoren halten zwar 105*C aus, doch davor (so ca 97*C) beginnt das throtteln der CPU. Welche Displaygrösse hat dein Notebook? Wenn sie 15,6 Zoll wie meine hat kannste auch den NC 1500 nehmen.
Wenn 17Zoll solltest du eher den NC 2000 nehmen.


----------



## Vela (4. Januar 2011)

das denk ich mir..deshalb vorbeugen 
ja hat 15,6. hab mir grade ein paar solcher kühler angesehn. was nicht ganz ersichtlich war..unterscheiden sich die modelle nc1500,2000,2500 etc nur in der größe oder in der kühlleistung?
wenn die leistung die gleiche ist werd ich mir wohl den nc1500 bestellen..
lg


----------



## Alex555 (4. Januar 2011)

na ja leistung ist schwer zu sagen. Also je größer die Nummer desto größer der Kühler. Mit größeren Modellen werden zwansläufig größere Lüfter verbaut werden müssen, und du dadurch bei größeren Modellen etwas mehr Leistung haben wirst. Jedoch braucht man keinen Kühler für 19 Zoll Nbs unter sein 15,6 Zoll Notebook stellen    Ich kann dir den NC 1500nur empfehlen, du kannst die Lautstärke des Lüfters von komplett aus bis auf volle Kanone stellen. 
Leicht zu säubern ist der Kühler auch, wenn die Lüfter einmal verstoft sein sollten. Dazu kommt super verarbeitung. Ich würde höchstens überlegen ob du den 1500er oder 2000er nimmst. Mein Notebook steht so ca 2cm auf beiden seiten über den Kühler hinaus, ist jedoch kein Problem


----------



## Vela (4. Januar 2011)

sehr einleuchtend 
dann werd ich auf deine empfehlung mal den nc1500 bestellen.
danke nochmal für die hilfe


----------



## Alex555 (5. Januar 2011)

Gern geschehen, 25€ sind nun auch nicht so viel Geld, du kannst mit dem Kühler absolut nichts falsch machen. Desweiteren ist ein kleiner Notebookkühler auch besser zu transportieren, falls du den NB Kühler einmal mitnehmen willst. Wegen des Öffnens des Kühlers: Ich hab den NC 1500 innerhalb von 10min komplett geöffnet gehabt, und wenn man den Lüfter im Idle auf leisester Stufe anhat hört man ihn net mal. Unter Last ist mir der Lüfter nie aufgefallen, es wird eh mit Headset oder Lautsprechern gezockt   Dass das Notebook unter Prime kühler bleibt als unter zocken ist auch verständlich, Prime + Furmark gleichzeitig würdest du noch höhere Temperaturen als 93*C erreichen.


----------

